# Forward or backwards?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Those of you who edge with your string trimmer, do you walk forward or backwards? I suck at edging, but I think I do better walking backwards. I also take off the guard on the trimmer.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If I'm trying to create an edge I walk backwards. Otherwise, I don't have a preference.


----------



## LawnCareNut (May 31, 2018)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately too. I have been experimenting with rounded-tight edges using a string trimmer instead of the "walled" edges I get with my blade edger. So when edging with string, I def walk backwards - this way I can see over the trimmer head and ensure it's at the proper angle. ... Then when doing the rounded final trim, I walk forward and fast. I'll be doing a video on it soon because I'm liking the result but I too, suck at string edging. For string edging, I've also tried walking forward but doing it standing inside the lawn rather than outside - I've seen dudes up north do it that way with great results - but on my St Aug that doesn't work because of the thick stolons (my stolons are super thick) and they get gnarled and I trip on them too. Tough being a short guy - you trip on your own stolons.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome @LawnCareNut - glad you're here. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I suck at string trimming. I walk forwards. Forget turning the trimmer vertical. I can not do that worth a crap.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Forget turning the trimmer vertical. I can not do that worth a crap.


Right there with you.

I have better luck walking backwards and using the 9-12 o'clock position of the trimmer to cut so that if the trimmer catches and kicks out, it moves to the 1-3 o'clock position, and is less apt to catch on something and scalp. Not suggesting it's a good way. It's just the least bad way I've found so far.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

I'm messing with this as well. I go through one blade a season, which seems high, they just wear so easily.

When I walk backwards it cleans out more debris/dirt. When I walk forwards the guard blocks it and essentially causes it to refill the slit it creates.

@Ware you ever use those rotary scissors to edge? They have a video of a dude on a golf course trimming the sand traps with it, but I'm not sure I'd want to put those scissors through the pain...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DC3 said:


> I'm messing with this as well. I go through one blade a season, which seems high, they just wear so easily.
> 
> When I walk backwards it cleans out more debris/dirt. When I walk forwards the guard blocks it and essentially causes it to refill the slit it creates.
> 
> Ware you ever use those rotary scissors to edge? They have a video of a dude on a golf course trimming the sand traps with it, but I'm not sure I'd want to put those scissors through the pain...


I don't use my landscape blade to edge, but I know some others here do with success. The blades are pretty resilient.

I change my stick edger blade several times a season. I usually edge after every other mow, so it's not uncommon for me to run all the edges twice in a calendar week. If you are removing a lot of dirt each time, I would say you may be either running it too deep or not edging often enough.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> If you are removing a lot of dirt each time, I would say you may be either running it too deep or not edging often enough.


Im about an inch deep (sts). Edge 1 to 2 time a week depending. I honestly think I've never really removed that dirt, it's just recycling it back. Maybe I gotta pull it out once. I'm still messing with it all. Never really noticed it all when the grass was much longer.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I walk forward. I think walking backward would test my coordination too much.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I edge going fwd and have been the last couple years. I too remove the guard because I want to see everything. My biggest problem is I don't have a sidewalk, I have a many curve and then the street. I've tried edging from the lawn side but has been challenging because of the unevenness. Here's what my situation looks like.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I edge with a string trimmer. I walk backward, flipping the trimmer upside down so that it's vertical. I walk on the sidewalk side, not the lawn side. I can't see the line as well from the lawn side. It took a few months to get used to it, but at the time that beat dishing out more money for another piece of equipment.

Now I can do it walking at a pretty good clip and wouldn't ever get a "real edger" because I feel it would slow me down. I use .95 guage trimmer string so it doesn't wear as quickly against the concrete. On my corner lot the sidewalks and drive (about 1200 total feet of trimming) I've gone from using 10' of line to about 4' as I've gotten better at it.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

LawnCareNut said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot lately too. I have been experimenting with rounded-tight edges using a string trimmer instead of the "walled" edges I get with my blade edger. So when edging with string, I def walk backwards - this way I can see over the trimmer head and ensure it's at the proper angle. ... Then when doing the rounded final trim, I walk forward and fast. I'll be doing a video on it soon because I'm liking the result but I too, suck at string edging. For string edging, I've also tried walking forward but doing it standing inside the lawn rather than outside - I've seen dudes up north do it that way with great results - but on my St Aug that doesn't work because of the thick stolons (my stolons are super thick) and they get gnarled and I trip on them too. Tough being a short guy - you trip on your own stolons.


There it is. TLF has made it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> LawnCareNut said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about this a lot lately too. I have been experimenting with rounded-tight edges using a string trimmer instead of the "walled" edges I get with my blade edger. So when edging with string, I def walk backwards - this way I can see over the trimmer head and ensure it's at the proper angle. ... Then when doing the rounded final trim, I walk forward and fast. I'll be doing a video on it soon because I'm liking the result but I too, suck at string edging. For string edging, I've also tried walking forward but doing it standing inside the lawn rather than outside - I've seen dudes up north do it that way with great results - but on my St Aug that doesn't work because of the thick stolons (my stolons are super thick) and they get gnarled and I trip on them too. Tough being a short guy - you trip on your own stolons.
> ...


Makes me wonder if there will be a fee now that celebrities are commenting on here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Makes me wonder if there will be a fee now that celebrities are commenting on here.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Alan said:


> I walk forward. I think walking backward would test my coordination too much.


 :lol: I'm with you there!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I find it easier to walk backwards, or do a crab like walk to my right side with the string trimmer at a 45 degree angle. Once you start the "ditch" and have it established between the concrete/asphalt and grass you can zoom right through edging up the lawn. I personally use a Stihl straight shaft trimmer with 0.95 string, with the thickness of the SA blades as @LawnCareNut could testify to, I believe the thickness of the string is a game changer when edging.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I walk forwards for edges that are less important to be perfect. For those front curb-type edges, I still just use my string trimmer but I was backwards and go over it twice. For some reason it looks so much better after another pass. It also took me a long time to be able to do it straight and make it look good. Practice practice practice.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Both...multiple times. I have a problem.

I usually go backwards on the first pass. (Head rotating clockwise, then rotate the length of the trimmer clockwise, right hand on the gas just behind my right hip, standing on cement, yard to my left). This throws the debris towards the non-manipulated path and clears a nice clean line.

Then I'll go back with the same approach, just moving forward. This allows me to be more fine tuned with the edge up to the top of HOC, creating as close to a 90* angle. Following up with moving forward also helps to prevent the line from pulling into the turf. If the line "grabs" a hold of too much grass, the momentum of the trimmer head goes away from the turf and towards my cement/previous manipulated edge.

Mow and bag up the clippings/dirt and then blow out the edges.

Edit: Trimmer: Echo SRM-225 No Guard


----------

